# Cleaning Roaster Oven



## KathyJ

Hey everyone,
I borrowed a neighbor's electric roaster oven to use for our ham for Christmas. Well, apparently, hubby got a bit carried away with the glaze and now it's burnt onto the side. I've been scrubbing at it, but it's just not working, though between working and being sick, I haven't been at it too much.
anyone have any secret remedies?

Thanks!


----------



## Nana B

Kathy

I am a big fan of Bar Keepers Friend. I had canned on my new stove and it left a black mess around the burner and of course I put off cleaning way to long and used the Bar Keepers Friend. It took several cleanings but I eventually got it all off. Looks like new again. It is not supposed to scratch. Hope this helps........

Nana B


----------



## jer

Is it on the inside removable pan or the outside shell? If on the inside. Put it to soak a few hours or overnight with a fabric softener sheet and maybe Dawn dish soap. Next time use Pam and spray it well. Good Luck!


----------



## OUVickie

KathyJ said:


> anyone have any secret remedies?
> Thanks!


Not a secret because it was originally posted here by another member, but if you make a paste out of baking soda and vinegar and coat the pan with it, then let it sit for a while it will be easy to scrub off.

I think her original post was about pouring vinegar into a pot, or something and then adding baking soda and using the mixture to wash the pot. I tried her recipe for that cleanser and by golly it worked great!! It cleaned my crockpot in a jiff and I've been using it on the countertops and other messes too.

I'm hoping she'll reply and take credit for this because it's the simplest, most inexpensive cleaning method I've used and the ingredients were something I had in my cabinets already.


----------



## jamala

Fill it with water and vinegar and turn it on for several hours then dump the water and wash right away-- works for me everytime


----------



## KathyJ

thanks for all the replies everyone. I'll have to work on it tonight.


----------

